# has anyone noticed their fry are different colors?



## Bootsie (Dec 18, 2012)

It's only been a week since my fry have hatched but I can already see they are different colors. Not that they have color but they vary from white, grey/brown to gold/yellow. I've been trying to look up if this is typical but I can't seem to find anything.


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes Ive noticed fry being either lighter or darker. No real 'colour' though.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

Have you checked out my spawn log? I have pictures of 2 of the varying types. There are a lot more, some even look white. I'm thinking of finding some cheap 1.5 gallon containers and jarring one of each up to see if the different colors mean anything. I'm hoping the 50 something fry that appear white will be platinum like their daddy!!! 

I thought that it might be gender, but there are too many different colors to be whether or not they're male or female. I'll be looking for some containers this weekend or next week. Unless of course someone has a reason for it!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

That's normal. Certain color will show as lighter fry - eg. turquoise/green will often look light colored when recently hatched while blue and red look darker. Light colors will naturally be light fry and black will be dark. . . . not exactly sure about their (newly hatched fry) actual color though (white, yellow, brown, black, etc)


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

Fun! Thanks for that indjo! I have some that look super very white and clear.  They're very hard to make out, but maybe I'll get some platinum afterall.

Bootsie! Did you start a log?? I can't find one.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Mine tend to be light or dark but no real color except for the spawn of royal blues. I swear I could see a blue tinge to them from the first week. I think yellow is the last to color up. Mine are 29 days old and I can just barely see a yellow tinge on the biggest ones(1/2"). I could see the black a week ago though. These yellows will have random black spots and streaks and the black has already come in on them. I should go ahead and start culling but I figured I'd wait and see if anyone wanted super cheap nr's for breeding out redwash in their darker or irid colors-where you wouldn't see the faint gray streaks or random tiny black flecks. I may just get lucky though and get a few clean ones. I have some fry looking pretty clean.

Anyways, the yellows are still pretty much flesh colored or clear.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

My 2 fry are both light, but one is slightly more yellow/orange.im pretty sure I saw some blue irid on them as well they are now 2 weeks old


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Pretty normal. xD
I've had some degree of difference in all my spawns so far.

It might not be the same if you're sticking to a line that breeds true.


----------



## Bootsie (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, all!

No, I haven't started a log. If I get into breeding then I'll start one, I want to see what I get out of this batch. I know it sounds bad but this was more of a curiosity breed than anything. ( At least I made sure I was prepared and had homes planned before I did it  )

My male was a opaque for the first months of his life, he's recently turned into this beautiful white/purple-blue marble. The mother is a royal so we'll see what colors I get. I can't quite understand the color genetic outcome. 

The white ones seem to be larger than the darker colored fry. maybe that's just lighting effect. It's about a 50/50 ratio of light and dark fry. One white fry is about twice as big as the others, I'll keep an eye on his colors and give you a heads up when I see colors form. ( I say his only because I know males can give off a hormone to stunt the other's growth)

Long post short, we'll just have to wait and see but I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## mentallybetta (Jun 20, 2013)

How many fry did you have in this batch? Just curious.

And about the "anti-growth hormone" - I believe males and females both put this offs. If you want your fry to grow quickly then they are going to need daily water changes.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Daily or twice daily water changes will help reduce the hormone in the water.
^^


----------



## Bootsie (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice  thanks for that tip.

Before they were free swimming I did a rough guess of about 150. I've only found a couple one that didn't make it but I'm very sure there's well over 130 (that's where I stopped counting- man that strains the eyes)


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah, considering I need glasses that I don't have, I know the pain of counting fry. xD

Sounds like a good number to start with. ^^


----------

